# Spam thread titles that hit the CP forum



## boyago (Dec 20, 2013)

always remind me of Sunny Day Real Estate lyrics.  What ever bot that creates these comes up with some intriguing headers.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 20, 2013)

There certainly have been some bizarre ones. My particular favorite was the one with the subject header "what to say man!! here all are mean". I thought "Oh! This spammer already knows about the admins."


----------



## Ruthie (Dec 23, 2013)

The good thing is they are so random.  One can figure out "I don't need to waste my time there."  And thanks again to the admins. who get rid of them!


----------



## Admin (Dec 23, 2013)

Hazel said:


> There certainly have been some bizarre ones. My particular favorite was the one with the subject header "what to say man!! here all are mean". I thought "Oh! This spammer already knows about the admins."



Odd one:

"Mother got her two funeral wishes.".

Mine would be...

1. I wish I didn't die.
2. I super duper wish I didn't die.


----------



## Relle (Dec 24, 2013)

As far as dying goes my dh always says - if I knew where I was going to die, I just wouldn't go there .


----------



## Hazel (Dec 30, 2013)

Got a new one!

*"Activities that demand very little of you*"

After last night and so far today, I really have a desire for an undemanding period of time on the forum. BTW, I don't know if anyone noticed but there was a spammy post added to this topic. It's been deleted now.


----------



## boyago (Dec 30, 2013)

I also noticed them popping up on the general chat forum.  Is that new? I had only noticed them in CP before.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 30, 2013)

Spammers have posted in almost all of the forums. You probably just didn't see most of them 'cuz lsg is like a super speedy spam swatter. She's generally onto them fairly quickly. If she doesn't get them, Relle and paillo are waiting to pounce. They all seem to really enjoy it.


----------



## itunu (Jan 3, 2014)

Great job Hazel, lsg, Relle and paillo.

I sympathise, my facebook group was spam free until the membership grew.  I'm the only admin and they always post while I'm asleep. I'm getting better now at identifying fb profiles which look dodgy but some slip through the net.


----------



## boyago (Jan 5, 2014)

"The Female Protagonist Being Too Exposed"

This is my favorite so far.  I'm gonna start collecting these and making Dada poetry with them.
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=41306


----------



## paillo (Jan 5, 2014)

They're a big pain because there are a bunch of steps to deleting the spam, permanently banning the user, and reporting the IP address to Austin to zap the offending bot for good. But yes, heh heh, I rather enjoy it :evil:

And there are lots of them today! So far today judymoody, lsg and I have banned 10 blasted bots.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 5, 2014)

It gives me a warm, fuzzy feeling when I see all the deleted spammy posts.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 10, 2014)

*@ boyago*

Here's another for you - "If you miss it, leave the room"


----------



## boyago (Jan 15, 2014)

Here's the first, get your beatnik snappy fingers ready"

 The female protagonist being too exposed
  Glorifies the outrageous and over the top
  I don't need to waste my time there


----------



## Tienne (Jan 15, 2014)

There's one there now titled: *A five-hour killing rampage *and when I saw it I thought; "Ooooh, someone must have gotten a partial gel..."


----------



## boyago (Jan 15, 2014)

Tienne said:


> There's one there now titled: *A five-hour killing rampage *and when I saw it I thought; "Ooooh, someone must have gotten a partial gel..."



Yeah, I thought someone was soapin up a storm.


----------



## TVivian (Jan 15, 2014)

Bahahaha!!


----------



## Hazel (Jan 15, 2014)

Crazy, Daddy O. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QtP9tLKzpA[/ame]



Got another for you - "He goes to the demon forest to visit".


----------



## boyago (Jan 15, 2014)

Hazel said:


> Crazy, Daddy O.
> Got another for you - "He goes to the demon forest to visit".



Got it.  Keeping a note on my desktop for them.


----------



## boyago (Jan 21, 2014)

At the request of the government
  Mother got her two funeral wishes
  [FONT=&quot]Sliding into the No. 3 spot[/FONT]


----------



## Hazel (Jan 23, 2014)

boyago said:


> At the request of the government
> Mother got her two funeral wishes
> [FONT=&quot]Sliding into the No. 3 spot[/FONT]



That's awesome! It's clever and amusing. 

Some more for you if you haven't already seen them. 

_Foolishly walking around 2014
__Should the two reconcile
__The boys have races and do crazy things with Toys

_eta:I liked your poem so much that I explained to my sister how you're taking spam subject headers and turning them into Dada poetry. She laughed when I read this poem to her and then asked "Does this make it spoetry?" You know, spam/poetry.


----------



## boyago (Feb 11, 2014)

*He goes to the demon forest to visit*
*[FONT=&quot]A five-hour killing rampage[/FONT]*
  A new Battlepack will become available
_The boys have races and do crazy things with Toys_


----------



## Hazel (Feb 11, 2014)

Good but also a little creepy.


----------



## boyago (Feb 12, 2014)

must be my blue period.


----------



## Hazel (Feb 13, 2014)

Well, maybe this will help alleviate the blues. You've inspired me to try and I couldn't believe how well these went together.

Under FAA regulations
Packed with flight testing gear
The two young Russian women flew

Some other subject headers you might like

Appreciation for the movie and the music
Looking to skip the lines at the movie theater
Ukraine opened an investigation
New details from the day
Someone else might join the project in the meantime
How do you guys feel about watching movies
Question that could only be answered with sincerity


----------

